# Denon Question: Aux input on CD changer input?



## Cash68 (Jun 26, 2013)

How does one go about making an adaptor to use my phone/ipod on my denon? I recently picked up a MINT Denon DCT-970R; I am so excited about it. I'm putting it in my beater Porsche 911; I think the aesthetic is perfect.


----------



## Cash68 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Cash68 (Jun 26, 2013)

Found the pinout:










The Mini Din 8 pin connector uses 1 as left, 2 as ground, 3 as a right, and 4 as ground. Not sure what the other 4 are used for yet.


----------

